# ما هى خطوات تنفيذ مشاريع الطرق من الألف الى الياء ؟



## sherif_2201 (14 أبريل 2010)

أرجو من مهندسى الطرق ذوى الخبرة توضيح خطوات انشاء مشاريع الطرق من الألف للياء بالتفصيل أو ادراج رابط لتوضيح هذه الخطوات و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الجدى (15 أبريل 2010)

اطلب من سيادتكم الخطوات الاولى لتنفيذ مشروع وليكن مستشفى


----------



## muntadayatt (27 أبريل 2010)

wwwwwwwwawwwwwww


----------



## amrfaysal (23 سبتمبر 2010)

جمييييييييييييل جدا


----------



## azah1 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## حارث البدراني (24 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عاطف السرح (25 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## oral (5 مايو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااا حبي


----------



## ثعيلي (29 مايو 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء*​


----------



## KMK (24 يونيو 2011)

thank you


----------



## ENG.SUFYAN (29 يونيو 2011)

why u thnxs him 
he asking for help


----------



## بلين كاكل (30 يونيو 2011)

خودا يارو يارمةتي دةري هةموو لايةك بيت


----------



## بلين كاكل (30 يونيو 2011)

مردن بو اسرائيل


----------



## م/نذير (3 أبريل 2012)

thaaaaaaaanks


----------



## السيدنصير (8 أبريل 2012)

العضو *بلين كاكل من اى دولة
كلامك مش مفهوم
*


----------



## م/إسراء محمد (5 يوليو 2012)

شكرا


----------



## أبو أحمد. (11 أكتوبر 2012)

انا ارد عليك بس ع السريع 
1-استلام الموقع
2-تحديد اقرب روبير او بنشمارك للموقع
3-تثبيت محور الطريق
4-نظافة حرم الطريق
5-التاكد والتحقق من المناسيب اللي في المخططات من مستوى الارض الطبيعية ثم التخطيط
6-مقارنة المنسوب التصميمي مع الارض الطبيعية واذا كان المنسوب التصميمي قريب من مستوى الارض الطبيعية تاخذ عينة من الارض وتشوفها صالحة لكي تكون طبقة قاعدة او لا اذا صالحة تشرع في معالجتها وتسويتها ثم تكمل مستوى جسر الطريق اما اذا غير صالحة تعمل احلال بازالة تلك التربة واستبدالها بتربة اخرى صالحة.
7-ثم تكمل جسر الطريق وعادة طبقات الطرق تتكون من 1- طبقات الردم layers كل 30سم اي سمكها حتى اعلى طبقة في الردم وثانيا طبقات القاعدة subgrade وسمكها 30سم بس على مرحلتين كل مرحلة 15سم ثم طبقة الاساس الحصوي ويختلف سمكها على حسب استخدام الطريق احيانا 20سم واحيانا 30سم ثم رش مادة ال mc1 طبقة اللصق على طبقة الاساس وتترك 24 ساعة للتشرب ثم عملية السفلتة وكذلك تختلف على حسب درجة الطريق ممكن تكون طبيقتين اساس وسطحية وممكن تكون طبقة واحدة سطحية وكذلك سمكها يختلف احيانا 8سم للاساس واحيانا 10سم اما السطحية فتكون اقل 5سم ويلاحظ يجب رش مادة ال rc2 بين كل طبقة بيتومين والاخرى ثم تاتي مرحلة تخطيط الطريق بالالوان الاصفر والابيض وتركيب عيون القطط والاشارات للمرور 

آمل ان اكون اضفت شوية معلومات واعذرني للاستعجال وان كان هناك زمن عدت واضفت وفصلت اكثر تحياتي لك......
7-


----------



## معمر السمومي (11 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng mohamoud11 (11 أكتوبر 2012)

1-تسليم المشروع او القطاع للمقاول من ممثل المالك وبحضور الاستشاري ويحوي هذا استلام التصميم وتحديد مقالع المواد ومصادر المياه
2-تحديد موقع الcamp وتجهيزه وغالبا يكون في وسط القطاع لسهوله الحركه 
3-بدا جلب المعدات اللازمه لبدايه المشروع والعماله وتكون حسب الاتفاق في العقد20%5%
4-البدايه الفعليه للمشروع وتبدا بمرحله الclearance او تحديد مسار الطريق بواسطه المساح وبواسطه اله الــdozer
5-مرحله strippingاو الكشط والتسويه للسطح
6-مرحله تنفيذ طبقات الembankment وهي الطبقات الطينيه0(تنفذ كل طبقه بسمك لايذيد عن20سم) الي طبقه الsubgrade وهي الطبقه العليا للطبقات الطينيه
7-طبقه الsubbaseوهي مواد يتم تحديدها بواسطه المعمل وبقيم كسر محدده من نسبه تحميل كاليفورنياcbr وبتدرج محدد وهي تختلف من مشروع الي اخر وغالبا من موادgravel
8-طبقه الbase وهي طبقه تتكون من crush stone او ناتج الكساره بsize يحدد من التصميم من:1بوصه -1\2-3\4-3\8 بحيث يفضل ان يتم تنفيذها وبعدها ب24 س ترش brime coat
9-طبقهbrime coatاو رش البيتومين :ويتم تحديد سيولته في التصميم من :بيتومين سريع الجفافRC او متوسطMC او بطئSC
9-طبقه الــsurface او الاسفلت

تحياتي


----------



## عدنان الكسجي (10 سبتمبر 2013)

معلومات قيمة شكرا


----------



## ابو عزام الفلسطيني (13 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا


----------



## ابو عزام الفلسطيني (13 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد على حجازى الف (8 نوفمبر 2013)

مع احترامى الشديد لاداره المنتدى انا حاسس انى بضيع وقت معاكم بئالى ساعتين عمال اسجل دخول وفى الاخر لم اجد اجابه لسؤالى يعنى فيها ايه لو اجابات الاسئله من غير اشتراك دا حتى كاتم العلم ملعون يا اخى


----------



## مهندسة ديلارا (3 فبراير 2014)

فين المشروع


----------

